# Need Opinions!



## Ryan Young (22 Apr 2016)

Hi all, have had my 200 liter tank running for a while now and had a load of problems for ages such as algae dying fish etc. I have finally sorted all these problems and now want some opinions on my tank- changes I could make etc. Bare in mind I have just done a large clean and therfore cut my plants back quite a bit.

Also can someone identify the midground border plant separating the front and back area and the back right plants as I have forgotten 
Cheers


----------



## rebel (22 Apr 2016)

Looks like a Lobelia ?mini and back right looks like rotala macanda geren perhaps?

Looks like you are growing plants quite well. Now it's time to think about grouping and trimming techniques.


----------



## Ryan Young (22 Apr 2016)

Ah yeah, i looked at a picture on google cause i could always remember it being purple on the bottom of the leaf when I bought it, maybe cause it was just one plant I've managed go wrong somewhere with it and its lost its colour.
Yeah that is quite important, I've never really had much finesse when cutting plants back I kinda go full maniac on them however I prefer to have plants mixed together cause it gives the tank a more natural look although many will disagree with that.
Thanks


----------

